# Saddle size...



## MSRminis (Oct 24, 2007)

OK-My son who is 3 has started riding one of our minis-obviously leadline-I want to purchase him a saddle but am confused on the size. I know western runs diferent than english, and I am buying a western but only have experience in buying English. Would an 8" be too small? The majority I see are 10 inch-but I do see some 8 inch too. I am SO confused!! I cant find anywhere locally that sells them that I could try them out so I am left buying one via the internet...


----------



## Sandee (Oct 24, 2007)

MSRminis said:


> OK-My son who is 3 has started riding one of our minis-obviously leadline-I want to purchase him a saddle but am confused on the size. I know western runs diferent than english, and I am buying a western but only have experience in buying English. Would an 8" be too small? The majority I see are 10 inch-but I do see some 8 inch too. I am SO confused!! I cant find anywhere locally that sells them that I could try them out so I am left buying one via the internet...


I'm sure you know this but be careful on the internet. So many say "fits" mini when they are really pony saddles and while they can be secured to a mini they do NOT "fit". My 35" mini is so round that the pony saddle is do-able with him but not my slim little 34" girl.

My grandchildren are 2 and 3 and I have a 10" and an 8". The kids are small for their age and the saddles are both too big for them. The seat is large enough to "grow" into but the stirrups are so long that I had to use those "buddy" stirrups that attach to the saddle horn so they can get their feet into something.


----------



## Charlene (Oct 24, 2007)

i bought a dandy little black leather mini saddle on ebay for $85 + shipping. it's a 10" and perfect for my needs. all we ever do is saddle rebel up and plop one of the little tykes up there to be led around for 5 minutes. i suppose if you were showing, you might want something a little fancier but i'm happy with this one, for our purposes.

i would think an 8" would be a bit small.


----------



## ctgponies (Oct 25, 2007)

I also think an 8" would be too small. I would go with a 10" saddle or even possibly a 12" pony saddle. We had a very wide mini who didn't fit in mini saddles so we used a 12" pony saddle on her.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Oct 25, 2007)

My grand daughter is also 3 years old and this is a 10" saddle...the mare is MUCH rounder now and it still fits..but might give you an idea.oh, and the mare is 36" hope this helps


----------



## Katiean (Oct 25, 2007)

We have a saddle shop here that will take the person looking at the saddle and put them in the saddle so they know what size they need. We put my niece in one and they said a 10" would last her a long time. Boy, they don't know kids very well. We ended up getting an 11" and she is done with it. She is also too big to ride her mini any longer. We were hoping to use it If/when she started to ride a big horse. No way. Saddle would fit a bigger horse too but she grew all of a sudden and doesn't fit the saddle any more. I think she will need a 13" since that is what I used when I was thin. Now we have a saddle no one can use.


----------

